# Does anyone have a fawn chihuahua with a black mask?



## lisa&lily (Sep 8, 2007)

I just wanted to know if as a puppy they had quite dark faces, and whether as they grew up they got lighter


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I got Abby at 5 months she was darker then than now her mask has lightened a bit & she had a dark stripe on her head which she no longer has. Bella was very dark sabled all over her body & she's very light now.I described my reasoning for dogs lightening up in a thread last week :lol: It's a little dopey but it goes like this they're tiny & as they grow the dark spreads over their body making the dark appear lighter :lol:


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

my alfie has a dark mask and hes fawn sable but hes only 6 mths so i dont know if he will stay like that


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

kisses was much much darker when i got her but she has really faded and she only 5 months


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop was dark all over as a very young pup, but her black hair fell out except for a few hairs on her tail. She's now all reddish long hair with a white chest, white boots, black nose, lips, whiskers, and eye liner, and black nails.

She lost her black hair in a pattern. At one point she was the colors she is now except for a black stripe from head, down her spine, to the tip of her tail - cute but not lasting.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig had a dark face and ears










now shes got none of the darker bits


----------



## brucec315 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Rosie a fawn or maybe a fox.*

I'm told our rescue puppy is either a pure chi or a mix but she definetly has the fawn appearance (as I check out pictures on this site). I posted a picture of her in the photo section (page 2 at this point). (Rosie of Cazenovia). Let me know what you think. I've only had her two weeks so I don't inow if she will lighten up as she is about 8 months old. Bruce


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Rosie is a sable and had a black mask which started to go when she was about 2 years old, now she is 8 she is completely cream faced but had a dark stripe down her back.


----------



## ticoti (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. I have one, purebred fawn with black mask, she is resting her head on my lap right now  Her mask stayed black for many years. She is in her teens now, so her mask and muzzle now has some white in it, but is still black too.


----------



## claire (Apr 30, 2007)

axel when i first got him had a black mask but as hes getting older hes turning lighter


----------

